# USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

						Im US-amerikanischen Bundesstaat New York zerstörte ein ehemaliger Student 66 Hochschul-Rechner mit einem sogenannten USB-Killer. Nun drohen ihm bis zu zehn Jahre Haft und eine Geldstrafe von 250.000 US-Dollar.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*


----------



## Frontline25 (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Mir fehlt irgendwie der Hintergrund zur Tat 

Er hat gerade sogar sein Abschluss gemacht... warum zerstört er dann so viele Rechner und Filmt sich auch noch dabei ... Eeeehh?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Langeweile?


----------



## INU.ID (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass diese Sticks wirklich komplette Rechner (Mobo, CPU, RAM, HDD/SSD), nur mit einem Stromstoß über einen USB-Port, zerstören. o0


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Im schlimmsten Fall nur das Mainboard, OEM Bretter haben keinen Schutz gegen USB Killer.
Zumindest habe ich davon gehört das ASUS, GIGABYTE und co. nachgerüstet haben damit das Brett bei einem USB Killer nicht gegrillt wird.


----------



## christian150488 (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass diese Sticks wirklich komplette Rechner (Mobo, CPU, RAM, HDD/SSD), nur mit einem Stromstoß über einen USB-Port, zerstören. o0



Der gleiche Gedanke kam mir auch direkt.


----------



## Waupee (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Ist doch ganz einfach der USB Anschluß sitzt auf dem MB und das MB ist die Vernindung zu allen am PC verbauten und angeschlossenen Geräte ,  wenn man da mal eben 220 Volt durchjagd geht es quasi überall hin.

Und auf dem MB sind normalerweise 12V, 5V, und 3V nur angelegt keine 220V, das wird vom Netztteil verarbeitet zu den angebenen Voltzahlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*


Diesem armen Thor fehlte aber auch jede kriminelle Energie. Sowas macht man doch nicht selber, sondern man legt einfach zig von diesen USB-Stick irgendwo unter Tische usw. Wer es dann findet und nicht im Fundbüro abgibt, ja der....

Ansonsten ist die Strategie im Neokapitalismus sehr sinnvoll. Man verhindert bzw. verzögert damit nachkommende Studenten und der eigene Abschluss wird aufgewertet. In einer Gesellschaft, in der das Recht des Stärkeren weiterhin hoch gehalten wird, wird man auch dadurch stärker, dass man andere Schwächer macht. Die USA sind nicht Europa, das darf man nicht vergessen. Vielleicht ging es auch um Militärforschung, oder Genversuche am Menschen, zu hohe Studiengebühren und Missbrauch durch Professoren. Wir wissen es nicht. Es spielt auch keine Rolle, Gewalt auch gegen Objekte ist immer blödsinnig.
- Sarkasmus Ende -

Universitäre Rechner zu zerstören ist völlig daneben. Ich sehe immer noch die verzweifelten Gesichter von Freunden, als eine Windhose Gewächshäuser mit Forschungsbeeten zerstörte und auch die Rechner sowie die Sicherungsdisketten der Arbeit. Da waren fünf Jahre Forschungsarbeit weg. In diesem Fall hoffe ich, es betraf "nur" die Rechner und wünsche dem Verursache eine gute Zeit beim darüber Nachdenken. Der MBA wird ihm vermutlich auch aberkannt.

Ich frage mich bei sowas dann immer nur, warum das Herstellen solcher Produkte, die nicht einmal optisch gekennzeichnet sind, und deren Vertrieb erlaubt ist. Es gibt keine einzige sinnvolle Anwendung, keine einzige, denn auch die Begründung des Herstellers _"Solche Geräte werden mit der Begründung verkauft, dass man damit testen  kann, inwieweit ein Rechner vor Überspannung am USB-Port geschützt ist"_ ist ein Witz. Als wenn Mainboardhersteller nicht ganz andere Möglichkeiten haben
USB Kill.com - Official USB Killer Site – USBKill

Mit einem guten Anwalt sollte das Kindchen aber aus der Nummer herauskommen. Er war doch selber das Opfer, dem der manipulierte USB Stick untergejubelt wurde und er wollte doch nur zum Schluss noch eine Abschiedsmail an alle senden und probierte der Reihe nach die Rechner aus, aber irgendwie waren die alle kaputt. 
...


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Zu anderen Komponenten des Rechners kommt der Strom man aber nicht, da die Leiterbahn am Anfang sofort schmilzt.
Im schlimmsten Fall war immer nur das Brett Defekt bei "Tests" die man so findet.
Viele Bretter habe sogar überlebt mit nur einem Defekten USB Ausgang.
Gibt sogar welche wo nur das Netzteil hops gegangen ist aber weiter nichts.


----------



## yummycandy (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Heise erklärte das so


> Sticks dieser Art laden sich mit einer Spannung von rund 200 Volt auf, sobald sie an einen Rechner gesteckt werden. Anschließend entlädt sich diese Spannung sofort wieder. Solche Geräte werden mit der Begründung verkauft, dass man damit testen kann, inwieweit ein Rechner vor Überspannung am USB-Port geschützt ist. Ist dies nicht der Fall, werden Rechner durch ihren Einsatz mitunter komplett zerstört.
> Mutwillige Zerstoerung an US-College: 58.000 Dollar Schaden durch USB-Killer | heise online



Keine Ahnung, wie weit die Spannung kommt, aber bis zum Controllerchip auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Teacup (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass diese Sticks wirklich komplette Rechner (Mobo, CPU, RAM, HDD/SSD), nur mit einem Stromstoß über einen USB-Port, zerstören. o0



Ich vermute es wird "nur" das Mainboard gegrillt und der Rechner geht dann halt nicht mehr. Und weil er nicht mehr geht "wurde der Rechner zerstört".

Falls nur jeweils nur das Mainboard kaputt sein sollte, sind 10 Jahre Haft aber hart.


----------



## the.hai (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

10Jahre Haft sinf für ne stumpfe Sachbeschädigung eh zu hart und das wird niemals passieren.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Da kennst du Amerika aber nicht 
Es haben schon viele Lebenslänglich bekommen weil sie ein Polizisten den Stinkefinger gezeigt haben

Ohne Prominenten Status gehst im Ami Land für alles in denn Knast, deswegen sind die Knäste da auch hoffnungslos überfüllt.


----------



## the.hai (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Da kennst du Amerika aber nicht



Naja in Echt sind sie ja nicht so bescheuert übertrieben wie in den Medien. Nachher steckt eh was ganz anderes hinter der Meldung. Mir wäre das viel zu anstrengend, 66 PCs nacheinander abzugehen und immer Stick rein, Stick raus....

Ne schöne Salzwasserpistole wäre doch einfacher


----------



## Kuhprah (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Stimmt, 10 Jahre Haft sind dafür wirklich ungeeignet. Ich wäre auch dafür dass er den Schaden ersetzt und sagen wir 30.000 Sozialstunden oder so? In Haft kostet so ein Individuum nur noch mal Kohle, soll er die 10 Jahre Zeit doch wenigstens mit Nützlichem füllen... 
Wäre generell ne gute Idee. Wenn jemand was vorsätzlich aus Langeweile oder weil er Like´s braucht (okay, dann wäre er beim Psychiater wohl besser aufgehoben..) macht sollte man nedd einsperren sondern wenigstens noch was Nützliches daraus machen.


----------



## Pu244 (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Ich bin für eine Spiegelstrafe, man sollte den Typ auf dem elektrischen Stuhl grillen, dann weiß er, wie sich die armen PCs gefühlt haben.

Ich finde, die Verkäufer solcher gräte sollten hinter Gitter wandern, da man die Teile quasi nur für Zerstörung und Versicherungs- bzw. Garantiebetrug verwenden kann.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass diese Sticks wirklich komplette Rechner (Mobo, CPU, RAM, HDD/SSD), nur mit einem Stromstoß über einen USB-Port, zerstören. o0



Die Dinger vernichten den Chipsatz, da heute kaum noch Controllerkarten verwendet werden. Oft geht auch noch die CPU (die an den Chipsatz angeschlossen ist) kaputt, dann ist der Rechner großteils Schrott.



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Zu anderen Komponenten des Rechners kommt der Strom man aber nicht, da die Leiterbahn am Anfang sofort schmilzt.



Da schmilzt nichts, jedenfalls nicht bei den Leiterbahnen, da es um eine Hohe Spannung und nicht um einen hohen Strom geht. Die zerstörerische Kraft entfaltet sich dort, wo der Strom auf einen größeren Widerstand trifft, sprich in den Mikrochips.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> Es haben schon viele Lebenslänglich  bekommen weil sie ein Polizisten den Stinkefinger gezeigt haben.


Da reicht auch im Einzelfall ein geklauter Apfel:

*20 Jahre Haft für geklaute Schokoriegel?*
Justiz - 20 Jahre Haft fuer geklaute Schokoriegel? - Panorama - Sueddeutsche.de

Es liegt am „Drei-Verstöße-Gesetz“
Three-strikes law – Wikipedia




the.hai schrieb:


> 10Jahre Haft sinf für ne stumpfe Sachbeschädigung eh zu hart und das wird niemals passieren.


Daran sieht man doch, wie erfolgreich harte Strafen sind! Die schrecken extrem ab und alle werden friedlich. Darum sitzen in den USA auch nur 0,7% der Bevölkerung im Knast inclusiv Bewährungsstrafen nur minimale 2,2%, also quasi niemand. In Deutschland dagegen sind es 770ppm!!!
Gefaengnissystem der Vereinigten Staaten – Wikipedia


----------



## Pu244 (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Stimmt, 10 Jahre Haft sind dafür wirklich ungeeignet. Ich wäre auch dafür dass er den Schaden ersetzt und sagen wir 30.000 Sozialstunden oder so? In Haft kostet so ein Individuum nur noch mal Kohle, soll er die 10 Jahre Zeit doch wenigstens mit Nützlichem füllen...
> Wäre generell ne gute Idee. Wenn jemand was vorsätzlich aus Langeweile oder weil er Like´s braucht (okay, dann wäre er beim Psychiater wohl besser aufgehoben..) macht sollte man nedd einsperren sondern wenigstens noch was Nützliches daraus machen.



In dem speziellen Fall ist das durchaus angebracht, da der Fall prominent ist und ein hohes Abschreckungspotential hat. Viele, die solchen vermeintlichen Schabernack treiben wollen, werden es sich mehrfach überlegen, wenn sie wissen, dass man dafür ein Jahrzehnt hinter Gitter wandern kann.



the.hai schrieb:


> 10Jahre Haft sinf für ne stumpfe Sachbeschädigung eh zu hart und das wird niemals passieren.



Du kennst du USA wirklich sehr schlecht.



the.hai schrieb:


> Naja in Echt sind sie ja nicht so bescheuert übertrieben wie in den Medien.



Es ist schon jemand wegen 9 VHS Kassetten 50 Jahre, ohne Aussicht auf Bewährung, ins Gefängnis gewandert (genauer gesagt hat er vergessen sie in der Videothek zurückzugeben) und ein anderer hat die gleiche Strafe, für ein paar geklaute Schokoriegel, bekommen.

Zumindest bei dem ersten Fall kann man sagen: die Strafe sorgt dafür, dass er das nicht wieder tun wird (weil es 2060 keine Videotheken und VHS Kasetten mehr geben wird)

Mandatory sentencing - Wikipedia


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Pu244 schrieb:


> In dem speziellen Fall ist das durchaus angebracht, da der Fall prominent ist und ein hohes Abschreckungspotential hat.


Noch nie haben hohe Strafen von Taten abgehalten. Noch nie und in keinem Fall. Das ist ausreichend belegt. Es ist erstens eine Charakterfrage und zweitens glauben Täter in ihrer grenzenlosen Dummheit, dass sie nicht erwischt werden.

_"...  Für  den  Bereich  der  leichteren  und  der  mittelschweren  Kriminalität  jedenfalls  gilt, 
 dass  die  Strafvariablen  (Entdeckungsrisiko  sowie Höhe und Schwere der Strafe) 
neben anderen- außerstrafrechtlichen- Faktoren zur Erklärung von Delinquenz nahezu
 bedeutungslos sind.  Höhe und Schwere der Strafe haben keine  messbare  Bedeutung. ..."_
http://www.uni-konstanz.de/rtf/kis/Heinz_Mehr_und_haertere_Strafen_he306.pdf


----------



## Pilo (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Die nehmen scheinbar jeden an US-Unis an...selbst Hirntote.


----------



## MoneyRulez (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch nie haben hohe Strafen von Taten abgehalten. Noch nie und in keinem Fall. Das ist ausreichend belegt. Es ist erstens eine Charakterfrage und zweitens glauben Täter in ihrer grenzenlosen Dummheit, dass sie nicht erwischt werden.
> 
> _"...  Für  den  Bereich  der  leichteren  und  der  mittelschweren  Kriminalität  jedenfalls  gilt,
> dass  die  Strafvariablen  (Entdeckungsrisiko  sowie Höhe und Schwere der Strafe)
> ...


In Peking oder Riad ist es deutlich sicherer als in Sao Paulo oder Berlin.


----------



## Pu244 (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch nie haben hohe Strafen von Taten abgehalten. Noch nie und in keinem Fall. Das ist ausreichend belegt. Es ist erstens eine Charakterfrage und zweitens glauben Täter in ihrer grenzenlosen Dummheit, dass sie nicht erwischt werden.



Mit dieser Absolutheit ist deine Aussage falsch, viele Leute werden durch höhere Strafen abgeschreckt. Einfaches Beispiel wäre, wenn die Beleidigung künftig pauschal 10€ kosten würde, die Polizisten dürften sich so einiges anhören. Die komplexe Wahrheit ist, dass sich der Abschreckungseffekt durch Strafe mal Entdeckungswahrscheinlichkeit ergibt und auch noch viele andere Dinge eine große Rolle spielen, etwa gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz u.a..

Harte Strafen sind auch kein Allheilmittel, so kann man die Kriminalität nicht durch Verdoppelung der Strafen halbieren, eine Senkung wird da wohl im Meer der anderen Faktoren untergehen.

In dem speziellen Fall es wichtig, dass jeder, der ähnliches plant, mitbekommt, dass das ernste Konsequenzen hat. Ob das nun 5, 10, 20 Jahre oder gar lebenslange Haft ist, spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> In Peking oder Riad ist es deutlich sicherer als in Sao Paulo oder Berlin.


   
Der war gut, "sicherer", wenn man einfach mal so verhaftet wird [1] oder Frauen dafür gesteinigt werden, weil sie vergewaltigt wurden. [2]
[1] Muslimische Minderheiten: China meldet Festnahme Tausender "Terroristen" | tagesschau.de
[2 https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...-Vergewaltigung-anzeigen-Ganz-klar-nein.html]

Herrlich, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre. Es ist einfach nicht zu ertragen, was unsere Neurechten immer wieder heraushauen. Berlin ist im weltvergleich eine der sichersten Städte. Ich bin hunderte Abende nachts alleine durch die Stadt gezogen und rein gar nichts passierte. Warum auch und von wem, egal in welchem Stadtteil man ist.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Absolutheit ist deine Aussage falsch,  viele Leute werden durch höhere Strafen abgeschreckt.


Das trichtert uns  die populistische Ecke ein und unsere Neunazis fordern ständig harte Strafen. Zweitausend Jahre Strafrecht sprechen eine andere Sprache. Lies einfach Fachliteratur und lass Dich bitte nicht von ständig wiederholten falschen Aussagen verleiten. Bitte. Du siehst es doch in diesem Fall. Die USA haben extrem harte Strafen und die Kriminalität ist bedeutend höher als im freien Europa.


----------



## Pu244 (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> In Peking oder Riad ist es deutlich sicherer als in Sao Paulo oder Berlin.



In Sao Paulo werden Verdächtige, die man für Drogendealer hält, einfach erschossen, die Polizei hat sogar Scharfschützennester, um die Armutsviertel zu überwachen und Verdächtige zu töten. Sonderlich sicher ist es da nicht. Von der Sicherheit her würde ich Peking und Riad auch nicht hoch ansiedeln, jedenfalls nicht höher als Berlin. Metropolen, wie München, Oslo, Kopenhagen, Stockholm Helsinki, Barcelona, Zürich,Amsterdam, Sydney oder Toronto passen da nicht in dein Bild.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen dass diese Sticks wirklich komplette Rechner (Mobo, CPU, RAM, HDD/SSD), nur mit einem Stromstoß über einen USB-Port, zerstören. o0



Ich weiß nicht genau, wie diese Sticks den Stromstoß abgeben, aber potenziell müssten alle Geräte gefährdet sein. Auf einer Platine ohne USB Power Delivery kann die USB-Stromversorgung direkt auf die 5-V-(STB-)Leitung gelegt werden, sodass eine direkte Verbindung zu SSDs und der Controller-Logik von HDDs besteht. Auch RAM kann via 5 V versorgt werden, allerdings sind da noch Spannungswandler als zusätzliches Hindernis dazwischen, nur CPU und GPU sind als 12-V-Geräte vor diesem Angriffsweg geschützt.

Aber: Die Schirmung der USB-Ports ist eigentlich immer direkt mit dem Masse-Layer des Boards verbunden. Und da hängen auch alle anderen Stromverbraucher einschließlich des Hauptprozessors dran. Zudem sind die Verbindungen am USB-Port aus mechanischen Gründen sehr stabil und die Leiterebene auf der Platine so großflächig, dass sie selbst mehrere 100 A über Zeiträume von Zehntelsekunden bewältigen kann. Wenn der Stick genug Energie speichert, um hier trotz vorhandener Erdung eine Spannungsspitze von mehreren Dutzend Volt zu verursachen, dann ist vermutlich der gesamte Rechner ein Fall für die Mülltonne.


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

10 Jahre Haft, für Sachbeschädigung , in Deutschland geht man meist nicht mal für Totschlag solange in den Knast.


----------



## Pu244 (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie diese Sticks den Stromstoß abgeben, aber potenziell müssten alle Geräte gefährdet sein.



Im Prinzip ist es recht einfach: mit den 5V, die ja eigentlich immer anliegen, wird mit einem Spannungswandler ein Kondensator aufgeladen. Wenn der voll ist, dann gibt er seine Ladung an die Datenleitungen ab, die nicht darauf ausgelegt sind.

Bei neueren Geräten steuern die Hersteller dagegen, um den Garantiebetrug einzudämmen. Dort wird dann ein Varistor oder eine Zenerdiode eingesetzt.


----------



## Pu244 (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



RtZk schrieb:


> 10 Jahre Haft, für Sachbeschädigung , in Deutschland geht man meist nicht mal für Totschlag solange in den Knast.



In Deutschland kann man dafür sogar genauso lange in den Knast wandern und für Totschlag gibt es bis zu Lebenslang.

Sachbeschaedigung – Wikipedia

Bitte auf Absatz 4 achten.


----------



## Poulton (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt irgendwie der Hintergrund zur Tat
> 
> Er hat gerade sogar sein Abschluss gemacht... warum zerstört er dann so viele Rechner und Filmt sich auch noch dabei ... Eeeehh?


Von Seiten des US Justizministeriums: Former Student Pleads Guilty to Destroying Computers at The College of St. Rose | USAO-NDNY | Department of Justice


> Akuthota admitted that he intentionally destroyed the computers, and  recorded himself doing so using his iPhone, *including making statements  such as “I’m going to kill this guy” *before inserting the USB Killer  into a computer’s USB port.  Akuthota also admitted that his actions  caused $58,471 in damage, and has agreed to pay restitution in that  amount to the College.


Hört sich für mich etwas nach einem Fall für die geschlossene Psychatrie an.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Poulton schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich etwas nach einem Fall für die geschlossene Psychatrie an.


_"... and recorded himself doing so using his iPhone ... "_

Ganz wichtig heute, dass Selfie während der Straftat. Und dann am besten in allen sozialen Netzwerken verteilen, was sollte auch passieren.  Es ist immer wieder traurig, wie ein ganzes Leben durch unnötigen  Blödsinn zerstört wird.


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Pu244 schrieb:


> In Deutschland kann man dafür sogar genauso lange in den Knast wandern und für Totschlag gibt es bis zu Lebenslang.
> 
> Sachbeschaedigung – Wikipedia
> 
> Bitte auf Absatz 4 achten.



Unterschied, in Deutschland enorm selten, in den USA an der Tagesordnung.


----------



## Atma (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Die langen und häufig verhängten Haftstrafen in den USA haben ein System, dort gibt es längst eine Gefängnisindustrie die die Fäden in der Hand hält. Staatliche Gefängnisse sind eine aussterbende Art weil sich die Regierung das nicht mehr leisten kann/will, aus dem Grund wurden die Gefängnisse in den USA mehr oder weniger komplett privatisiert. In keinem anderen Land der Welt sitzt ein so großer prozentualer Anteil der Bevölkerung hinter Gittern.


----------



## Andrej (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Vollkommener Schwachsinn ihn dafür in Gefängnis zu stecken - soll er den Schaden einfach abarbeiten! 
Denn Knast kostet auch Geld. Würde er in ein Arbeitslager kommen, wäre es was anderes.


----------



## Atma (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Andrej schrieb:


> Denn Knast kostet auch Geld.


Nicht in den USA. Viele Häftlinge bedeuten viele billige Arbeitskräfte. Die Arbeit ist Zwang und der Verdienst der Häftlinge liegt bei wenigen Cent bis 1 USD/Stunde, wer sich weigert muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. Die Zwangsarbeit der Insassen macht längst ein paar Prozente des BIP in den USA aus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Genau, darum geht es, ausbeuten der Menschen am unteren Ende der Gesellschaft. Spannend wird es in Kapitel 3., in Kapitel 4. geht es mit Hintergründen weiter, z.B. Arbeitzeit mit Haftzeit aufzurechnen. 

*3. Einfluß des privaten Sektors auf Gefangenenarbeit heute*
3.1. Arten der Gefängnisprivatisierung
3.2.  Vorteile für Firmen die Gefangenenarbeit nutzen
3.3.  Von Gefangenen verrichtete Arbeiten und ihre Bezahlung
Quelle: Haftbedingungen in US-Gefängnissen - DAA 10


----------



## Terracresta (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Atma schrieb:


> Nicht in den USA. Viele Häftlinge bedeuten viele billige Arbeitskräfte. Die Arbeit ist Zwang und der Verdienst der Häftlinge liegt bei wenigen Cent bis 1 USD/Stunde, wer sich weigert muss mit den Konsequenzen leben. Die Zwangsarbeit der Insassen macht längst ein paar Prozente des BIP in den USA aus.



Zudem gibt es in den USA privat betriebene Gefägnisse und das nicht, weil man auf den Kosten sitzen bleibt, sondern gut Geld damit machen kann. Es kam sogar schon vor, dass die Privatgefängnisse den Staat auf Schadenersatz verklagten, da es nicht genug Häftlinge gab. Das führt dazu, dass Sträflinge länger eingeknastet werden als sie es sollten und auch für relativ geringe Vergehen Knaststrafen vergeben werden. Die USA, die Beschützer von Freiheit und Demokratie... *lach*

Ansonsten zeigt der Fall eindrucksvoll, dass ein abgeschlossenes Studium nicht bedeutet, dass die Person intelligent ist.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Atma schrieb:


> In keinem anderen Land der Welt sitzt ein so großer prozentualer Anteil der Bevölkerung hinter Gittern.


Mehr als in Rußland, Türkei oder China?
Hast du dafür Quellen?

Ansonsten zur Tat: Viel fällt einen dazu nicht ein. Nur mal wieder die Bestätigung, dass kriminelle Energie, wohl in allen Bevölkerungsschichten entwickelt werden kann. Egal welcher Herkunft und welcher Bildungsgrad.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diesem armen Thor fehlte aber auch jede kriminelle Energie.


Was hat der Gott des Donners damit zu tun und warum sollte er kriminelle Energie benötigen? Außerdem bräuchte Thor keinen solchen USB-Killer sondern könnte einfach so einen Blitz reinjagen. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass er eine Uni besucht hat. Fragen über Fragen... 

Zum Thema:


> ...nun bekannte  sich der Angeklagte für schuldig, ...schließlich hatte er sich mit dem  iPhone selbst dabei gefilmt.


 
In den USA können jetzt auch Hirntote studieren? Warum überrascht mich das nicht? 

Immerhin ist er nicht mit einem Arsenal automatischer Waffen in die Uni marschiert und hat um sich geballert. In den USA müsste das doch eigentlich als mildernder Umstand durchgehen.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> .... Auch glaube ich nicht, dass er eine Uni besucht hat. ...


Er hatte laut Quellen gerade seinen Abschluss als MBA gemacht, also einen Master of Business Administration



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mehr als in Rußland, Türkei oder China?
> Hast du dafür Quellen?.


Mäuschen, die habe ich doch längst verlinkt:

Die USA haben mit 706 pro 100.000 Einwohnern (2011) die zweithöchste Inhaftierungsrate der Welt nach den Seychellen (799 Gefangene / 100.000 Einwohner). Zum Vergleich (Stand 2016): Russland 420, Volksrepublik China 118, Deutschland 77 Gefangene je 100.000 Einwohner.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gefängnissystem_der_Vereinigten_Staaten


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mäuschen, die habe ich doch längst verlinkt:
> 
> Die USA haben mit 706 pro 100.000 Einwohnern (2011) die zweithöchste Inhaftierungsrate der Welt nach den Seychellen (799 Gefangene / 100.000 Einwohner). Zum Vergleich (Stand 2016): Russland 420, Volksrepublik China 118, Deutschland 77 Gefangene je 100.000 Einwohner.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gefängnissystem_der_Vereinigten_Staaten


Ok danke. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Threshold (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

In US Gefängnissen geht es ja auch nicht um Resozialisierung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er hatte laut Quellen gerade seinen Abschluss als MBA gemacht, also einen Master of Business Administration


Thor, Gott des Donners, Sohn von Odin hat einen MBA gemacht? Ich glaube, du hast mein Posting nicht ganz vollständig gelesen. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Thor, Gott des Donners, Sohn von Odin hat einen MBA gemacht? Ich glaube, du hast mein Posting nicht ganz vollständig gelesen.
> 
> Munter bleiben!


Stimmt, Thor hat keinen MBA sonden einen MU,  Master of Univers ...


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Master of Univers ...


Moment mal! War das nicht He-Man?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Moment mal! War das nicht He-Man?


Nerds, überall nichts als Nerds.


----------



## Atma (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Mehr als in Rußland, Türkei oder China?
> Hast du dafür Quellen?


Google ist dein Freund.


----------



## RyzA (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Atma schrieb:


> Google ist dein Freund.


Nix. Wer etwas behauptet sollte seine Behauptungen auch belegen können.

Aber freundlicher Weise hat das "interessierterUser" ja schon getan.


----------



## MoneyRulez (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der war gut, "sicherer", wenn man einfach mal so verhaftet wird [1] oder Frauen dafür gesteinigt werden, weil sie vergewaltigt wurden. [2]
> [1] Muslimische Minderheiten: China meldet Festnahme Tausender "Terroristen" | tagesschau.de
> [2 https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...-Vergewaltigung-anzeigen-Ganz-klar-nein.html]


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, woum es Ihnen bei diesem Vergleich geht. Die Steinigung von Frauen, das Exekutieren von Verbrechern wie in China, dass sind kulturelle Eigenheiten. Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Das diese Sitten gegen die westeuropäische Moral verstoßen, ist zweifelsohne richtig. Und so tun Sie das, was heutzutage in der Diskussion in Deutschland wohl die üblichste Form der Zersetzung von Sachdiskussionen dient: 
Sie reagieren auf ein sachliches Argument mit einer moralischen Erwiederung um dann mit einer Einordnung "Neurechts" zu stigmatisieren. 

Ihr genannter Zusammenhang bleibt aber Falsch. Höhere Strafen führen zu weniger Verbrechen. Aber nicht in der westlichen Welt. Man könnte nun untersuchen, warum das so ist. Aber da sie ja moralisch auf der richtigen Seite stehen und andere Länder und Sitten von Oben herab betrachten, scheinen Sie das nicht für nötig zu halten. Interessanterweise verhalten sich die von Ihnen kritisierten Gesellschaften, hier China und Saudi-Arabien, genau so gegenüber dem Westen. Autokratisches Denken gehen eben Hand in Hand mit moralischer Überhöhung, der Ignoranz gegenüber sachlicher Argumentation und der Intoleranz gegenüber anderen Sitten und Gebräuchen. Nichts neues, das haben Nazis und Kommunisten gemeinsam. 



> Herrlich, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre. Es ist einfach nicht zu ertragen, was unsere Neurechten immer wieder heraushauen. Berlin ist im weltvergleich eine der sichersten Städte. Ich bin hunderte Abende nachts alleine durch die Stadt gezogen und rein gar nichts passierte. Warum auch und von wem, egal in welchem Stadtteil man ist.
> Das trichtert uns  die populistische Ecke ein und unsere Neunazis fordern ständig harte Strafen. Zweitausend Jahre Strafrecht sprechen eine andere Sprache. Lies einfach Fachliteratur und lass Dich bitte nicht von ständig wiederholten falschen Aussagen verleiten. Bitte. Du siehst es doch in diesem Fall. Die USA haben extrem harte Strafen und die Kriminalität ist bedeutend höher als im freien Europa.


Ich belasse es hier dabei, darauf hingewiesen zu haben, dass es hier offenbar ein kulturspezifisches Problem gibt. Der Intoleranz diverser totalitärer Weltanschauungen stehen Sie näher als Ich. Sie sind es, der hier andere Länder herabwürdigt aufgrund einer für sich selbst in Anspruch genommenen höheren Moral.


----------



## Poulton (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Ihr genannter Zusammenhang bleibt aber Falsch. Höhere Strafen führen zu  weniger Verbrechen. Aber nicht in der westlichen Welt.


Na dann Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch, dass höhere Strafen in  der nicht-westlichen Welt zu weniger Straftaten führen. Und nicht, wie  man es bei dem Beispiel Saudi-Arabien bei Vergewaltigungen sehen kann,  einfach nur zu einer immensen Dunkelziffer, weil man im Falle einer Anzeige selber bestraft wird.
https://www.osac.gov/pages/ContentReportDetails.aspx?cid=13573


> One  of the most frequently reported crimes is harassment, which includes  stalking or men following women, while walking, while shopping, or on  the roadways. These incidents, as well as window-peeping, while  frequent, should be taken seriously due to the elevated incidences of  sexual assault. Although some cases of sexual assault are published, the  crime is believed to be underreported because victims are customarily  blamed.



Aber Hauptsache man kann denen seine Petro-Dollar und Rüstungsgüter in den Allerwertesten schieben...


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Höhere Strafen führen zu  weniger Verbrechen. Aber nicht in der westlichen Welt. Man könnte nun  untersuchen, warum das so ist.


Falsch. Man müsste zuerst einmal untersuchen, ob das überhaupt stimmt. Sie sollten keine so steilen Behauptungen hier rumposaunen, wenn Sie sie nicht belegen können.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, woum es Ihnen  bei diesem Vergleich geht. Die Steinigung von Frauen, das Exekutieren  von Verbrechern wie in China, dass sind kulturelle Eigenheiten.


Die Steinigung von Frauen ist ihrer Meinung nach Folklore, also so etwas wie Schuhplattler? Wenn ich so etwas lese wird mir schlecht. Das ist staatlicher Terror, keine kulturelle Eigenheit!



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> In Peking oder Riad ist es deutlich sicherer als in Sao Paulo oder Berlin.


Geht das auch mit Beleg oder wollten Sie einfach nur mal was ins Forum Blubbern? Steile Behauptungen aufstellen kann ich auch, solange ich die nicht belegen muss. Achtung, es geht los:
In Sao Paulo und Berlin ist es deutlich sicherer als in Peking oder Riad.
Oder auch:
Rechtes Denken ist statistisch umso wahrscheinlicher, je niedriger das Bildungsniveau ist.
Oder der:
Menschen mit rechtsnationaler Einstellung wurden in ihrer Kindheit nicht genug geliebt.

Das könnte ich stundenlang machen, aber ich glaube, es ist klar geworden, was ich meine? Übrigens habe ich die letzten zwei Behauptungen tatsächlich kürzlich in der Zeitung gelesen, bin aber zu faul die Links zu suchen. Außerdem geht es hier ja gerade darum, UNBELEGTE Behauptungen abzusondern. 

Die Behauptung zu Peking oder Riad sollte man vielleicht differenzieren. Vielleicht gibt es dort weniger Kriminalität, vielleicht nicht. Ohne belastbare Zahlen ist das nicht zu überprüfen. Aber ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass man mit geringerer Wahrscheinlichkeit in Berlin staatlichen Repressionen ausgesetzt ist als in Peking oder Riad. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in Berlin oder Sao Paulo vom Staat enthauptet zu werden, ist derzeit Null, in Riad dagegen... Kommt eben darauf an, was man unter Sicherheit versteht, gell?

Munter bleiben!


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Die Steinigung von Frauen ist ihrer Meinung nach Folklore, also so etwas wie Schuhplattler? Wenn ich so etwas lese wird mir schlecht. Das ist staatlicher Terror, keine kulturelle Eigenheit!



Nein, meist eher kein staatlicher, das wird meist in den Dörfern selbst bestimmt und von der Bevölkerung mitgetragen.


----------



## Casurin (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Mit den USB-Killern ist das so ne Sache - fast jeder halbwegs akzeptable USB-Anschluss hat Schutzmechanismen gegen solche Überspannungen - so mal diese ja für statische Entladungen gebraucht werden. 

Ich fand die Schadens-Summe zuerst unglaublich -" 66 Uni-Rechner und 58 000$ Schaden? Die haben doch nie und nimmer so teure Rechner" - bis dann am Ende kommt das 7 Macs dabei waren - die haben wohl davon 30 000$ gekostet


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, meist eher kein staatlicher, das wird meist in den Dörfern selbst bestimmt und von der Bevölkerung mitgetragen.


Und deswegen ist es in Ordnung?


----------



## Bongripper666 (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Was für ein Vollidiot. Auch wenn ich das mögliche Strafmaß etwas heftig finde. Aber wir reden hier auch von den USA, also völlig normal.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



> Der Fall ging schon vor einigen Wochen durch die Medien, nun bekannte  sich der Angeklagte für schuldig, besagte Rechner im Gesamtwert von  58.000 US-Dollar zerstört zu haben. Andere Optionen blieben dem  Übeltäter vermutlich gar nicht -* schließlich hatte er sich mit dem  iPhone selbst dabei gefilmt.*



Bloß gut das der Narzissmus & die Aufmerksamkeitssucht bei nicht Wenigen heute so hart kickt das sie sich oft gleich selbst bei ihren idiotischen Handlungen überführen.


----------



## MoneyRulez (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Falsch. Man müsste zuerst einmal untersuchen, ob das überhaupt stimmt. Sie sollten keine so steilen Behauptungen hier rumposaunen, wenn Sie sie nicht belegen können.


In New York hat die Strategie der Harten Hand dazu geführt, dass die Verbrechensrate stark zurück gegangen ist. Eigentlich allgemein bekannt. 
Kriminalitaetsbekaempfung in New York - Die Bronx brennt nicht mehr (Archiv)



> Die Steinigung von Frauen ist ihrer Meinung nach Folklore, also so etwas wie Schuhplattler? Wenn ich so etwas lese wird mir schlecht. Das ist staatlicher Terror, keine kulturelle Eigenheit!


Sie sollten Recht nicht mit Moral verwechseln und Deutsches Recht nicht mit dem in anderen Staaten. Ein Henker, der einem Oppositionsangehörigen in Saudi-Arabien den Kopf abgeschlagen hat, wird in Deutschland dafür genaus so wenig angeklagt und bestraft, wie ein Ägypter, der seine Tochter zur Genitalverstümmelung von Deutschland nach Ägypten zurück bringt und das obwohl es in Ägypten offiziell verboten ist. Allerdings nur als Bagatelle. 
Geregelt ist das im Katalog der Auslandsstraftaten, nur eine geringe Zahl von Delikten, die von Ausländern im Ausland begangen wurde, werden auch in Deutschland zur Anklage gebracht. Wenn Ihnen dabei schlecht wird, kann ich das durchaus verstehen, offenbar wussten Sie das noch gar nicht. Die hinter der deutschen Gesetzgebung stehende Moral endet an der Deutschen Staatsgrenze. Darüber hinaus gibt es die allgemeine Deklaration der Menschenrechte als Richtschnur für die Gesetzgebung in der westlichen Welt aber eben nur in der westlichen Welt. Wenn man sich nicht mit dem Rest in den Krieg begeben will, muss man deren abweichende Moralvorstellungen Tolerieren. Erst auf Deutschem Boden ausgeführt, sind es Straftaten. 



> Geht das auch mit Beleg oder wollten Sie einfach nur mal was ins Forum Blubbern? Steile Behauptungen aufstellen kann ich auch, solange ich die nicht belegen muss. Achtung, es geht los:


Das lässt sich leicht nachprüfen. Hier die Übersicht über die Tötungsrate Weltweit. 
Toetungsrate nach Laendern – Wikipedia

Saudi-Arabien gehört zu den sichersten Ländern der Welt. Deutschland auch, aber die Zahlen sind von 2012 und die Mordrate in Deutschland ist die letzten 5 Jahre deutlich gestiegen, aber beide kommen nicht an China heran, welches deutlich sicherer ist und als Beispiel dafür gilt, dass harte Strafen durchaus vor Kriminalität schützen können. 



> Das könnte ich stundenlang machen, aber ich glaube, es ist klar geworden, was ich meine? Übrigens habe ich die letzten zwei Behauptungen tatsächlich kürzlich in der Zeitung gelesen, bin aber zu faul die Links zu suchen. Außerdem geht es hier ja gerade darum, UNBELEGTE Behauptungen abzusondern.


Aber sicher, die Anzahl ihrer Belege ist geradezu erdrückend. 



> Die Behauptung zu Peking oder Riad sollte man vielleicht differenzieren. Vielleicht gibt es dort weniger Kriminalität, vielleicht nicht. Ohne belastbare Zahlen ist das nicht zu überprüfen. Aber ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass man mit geringerer Wahrscheinlichkeit in Berlin staatlichen Repressionen ausgesetzt ist als in Peking oder Riad. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in Berlin oder Sao Paulo vom Staat enthauptet zu werden, ist derzeit Null, in Riad dagegen... Kommt eben darauf an, was man unter Sicherheit versteht, gell?


Staatliche Repression ist kein Verbrechen und als solche kein Teil der Kriminalitätsstatistik. Aber sie ist teil der Tötungsrate, wo auch Tote durch Aufstände erfasst werden.


----------



## Atma (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Nix. Wer etwas behauptet sollte seine Behauptungen auch belegen können.


Wer etwas in Frage stellt der sollte auch seinen eigenen Hirnschmalz nutzen anstatt sich alles mundgerecht servieren zu lassen.


----------



## RtZk (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Und deswegen ist es in Ordnung?



Nein, aber es ist nur schlicht nicht behebbar solange die Bevölkerung derlei Praktiken mitträgt.


----------



## Poulton (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> [...]wird in Deutschland dafür genaus so wenig angeklagt und bestraft, wie ein Ägypter, der seine Tochter zur Genitalverstümmelung von Deutschland nach Ägypten zurück bringt und das obwohl es in Ägypten offiziell verboten ist. Allerdings nur als Bagatelle.


Nein. Es ist egal, ob das Opfer deutsche Staatsbürgerin ist oder hier nur ihren gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt oder Wohnsitz hatte. Siehe §5 Abs. 9a StGB und auch die Eltern können - zu Recht - belangt werden.
https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...a4dc25096a798d8c8569/wd-7-075-18-pdf-data.pdf (insbesondere Seite 11 + 12)
https://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/f...nen-nach-weiblicher-Genitalverstuemmelung.pdf




MoneyRulez schrieb:


> In New York hat die Strategie der Harten Hand dazu geführt, dass die Verbrechensrate stark zurück gegangen ist. Eigentlich allgemein bekannt.
> Kriminalitaetsbekaempfung in New York - Die Bronx brennt nicht mehr (Archiv)


In dem Artikel ist noch ein bisschen mehr, z.B. bedeutend mehr Polizisten auf Streife. Dann kommt hinzu, dass Anfang der 70er Jahre die Crack-Heroin-epidemic began, welche in den 80er ihren Höhepunkt hatte und Anfang der 90er Jahre abflaute.
https://www.sowi.uni-mannheim.de/me...ilungen_2015/04_23_Broken-Windows-Theorie.pdf


----------



## thomtoeter (21. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

oh, wasses nich alles gibt - gleich mal mein Arbeitsrechner -> überprüfen <-


----------



## MoneyRulez (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein. Es ist egal, ob das Opfer deutsche Staatsbürgerin ist oder hier nur ihren gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt oder Wohnsitz hatte. Siehe §5 Abs. 9a StGB und auch die Eltern können - zu Recht - belangt werden.
> https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...a4dc25096a798d8c8569/wd-7-075-18-pdf-data.pdf (insbesondere Seite 11 + 12)
> https://www.bundesaerztekammer.de/f...nen-nach-weiblicher-Genitalverstuemmelung.pdf


Wie ich sehe, wurde das Gesetz 2013 geändert. Die Strafen für Genitalverstümmelung in Deutschland wurden verschärft, sofern die Tat in Deutschland statt fand. 


> Geschützte Rechtsgüter sind somit das Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit und das Recht auf sexuelle Selbstbestimmung, da durch solch schwerwiegende Eingriffe stark in die Sexualität der Betroffenen eingegriffen wird.
> 
> *Problematisch ist, dass § 226a StGB nur für inländische Taten greift (§ 3 StGB i.V.m. § 9 StGB).* Da die Beschneidung aber meist im Ausland geschieht (etwa während einer Ferienreise) und § 7 StGB meist nicht greifen wird (da entweder die Eltern keine Deutschen sind oder die Tat am Tatort nicht mit Strafe bedroht ist), ist der tatsächliche Wirkungsbereich des § 226a StGB nur sehr gering.


Der Straftatbestand der weiblichen Genitalverstuemmelung

Ich bin kein Jurist und kann daher die Verschärfung der Gesetzgebung nicht abschließend beurteilen, Frauenrechtsorganisationen beklagen jedoch weiterhin, dass auch die letzte Verschärfung nicht zu einer Aufnahme des Deliktes in den Katalog der Auslandsstraftaten führte. Vielleicht können Sie das einmal ausführlicher erläutern? Nur Straftaten, die im Katalog für Auslandsstraftaten aufgenommen werden, werden auch in Deutschland verfolgt sofern sie im Ausland begangen wurden. 



> In dem Artikel ist noch ein bisschen mehr, z.B. bedeutend mehr Polizisten auf Streife. Dann kommt hinzu, dass Anfang der 70er Jahre die Crack-Heroin-epidemic began, welche in den 80er ihren Höhepunkt hatte und Anfang der 90er Jahre abflaute.
> https://www.sowi.uni-mannheim.de/me...ilungen_2015/04_23_Broken-Windows-Theorie.pdf


Das war auch nur ein Stichwort. Interessierte Leser können die begleitenden Maßnamen leicht recherschieren. Es sollte nur verdeutlicht werden, dass härtere Strafen, sofern sie Teil eines umfassenden Sicherheits- und Sozialkonzeptes sind, durchaus positive Efekte auf die Kriminalitätsrate haben. Dieses pauschalisieren und moralisiseren in einschlägigen politischen Kreisen ist nicht Zielführend, es kommt immer auf die konkrete Situation an. Rationale Politik verbaut sich keine staatlichen Maßnahmen aufgrund absoluter Moral, sondern passt die eingesetzten Mittel der Bedrohungslage an. Wäre schön, dass auch mal bei der Grenzsicherung berücksichtigt zu finden.


----------



## Kontinuum (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> In New York hat die Strategie der Harten Hand dazu geführt, dass die Verbrechensrate stark zurück gegangen ist. Eigentlich allgemein bekannt.



Meines Wissens ist geht die Wissenschaft heute eher von einer Korrelation von wirtschaftlichem Aufschwung sowie des Zurückgehens von Drogenproblemen aus (was wiederum sehr mit der verstärkten Arbeit im sozialen Sektor wie Streetworkern usw. zusammenhängt). Eine These, die harte Strafen als Ursache für geringere Kriminalität sieht, ist schon logisch Unsinn, da im Umkehrschluss manche Staaten der USA ein Hort des Friendens wären, bedenkt man die mandatory minimum sentences.
Zu demselben Schluss kommt man unweigerlich, wenn man sich eingehender mit der Historie der Todes- und Körperstrafen auseinandergesetzt hat. Es gibt keinen messbaren Zusammenhang zwischen Härte der Strafe und Häufigkeit / Intensität von Straftaten.

€dit: mea maxima culpa, dass das schon erwähnt wurde, hatte ich glatt überlesen. :|

Abgesehen davon findet sich in der Öffentlichkeit leider meist eher anekdotische Evidenz, wenn sich mal wieder irgendein Richter genötigt fühlt, seine These von harten Strafen = weniger Kriminalität öffentlichkeitswirksam in einem Interview zu erbrechen und damit seine eigene wissenschaftliche Bildung zugunsten des eigenen Egos in den Schmutz zu treten.




MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Rationale Politik verbaut sich keine staatlichen Maßnahmen aufgrund absoluter Moral, sondern passt die eingesetzten Mittel der Bedrohungslage an. Wäre schön, dass auch mal bei der Grenzsicherung berücksichtigt zu finden.



Rationale Politiker würden keine teure und weniger effektive Law-&-Order-Politik empfehlen, sondern Prävention und Ursachenforschung betreiben.
Was das mit Grenzsicherung zu tun haben soll, entzieht sich ehrlich gesagt meinem Verständnis.



Was den Jungen aus den USA betrifft... ja, das war es dann mit der Karriere. Vorbestraft wird er es schwer haben, einen Fuß auf den Boden zu bekommen. Hoffen wir mal, dass er wenigstens nicht auch noch Forschungsdaten vernichtet hat.


----------



## MoneyRulez (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist geht die Wissenschaft heute eher von einer Korrelation von wirtschaftlichem Aufschwung sowie des Zurückgehens von Drogenproblemen aus (was wiederum sehr mit der verstärkten Arbeit im sozialen Sektor wie Streetworkern usw. zusammenhängt). Eine These, die harte Strafen als Ursache für geringere Kriminalität sieht, ist schon logisch Unsinn, da im Umkehrschluss manche Staaten der USA ein Hort des Friendens wären, bedenkt man die mandatory minimum sentences.
> Zu demselben Schluss kommt man unweigerlich, wenn man sich eingehender mit der Historie der Todes- und Körperstrafen auseinandergesetzt hat. Es gibt keinen messbaren Zusammenhang zwischen Härte der Strafe und Häufigkeit / Intensität von Straftaten.
> €dit: mea maxima culpa, dass das schon erwähnt wurde, hatte ich glatt überlesen. :|
> Abgesehen davon findet sich in der Öffentlichkeit leider meist eher anekdotische Evidenz, wenn sich mal wieder irgendein Richter genötigt fühlt, seine These von harten Strafen = weniger Kriminalität öffentlichkeitswirksam in einem Interview zu erbrechen und damit seine eigene wissenschaftliche Bildung zugunsten des eigenen Egos in den Schmutz zu treten.


In amerikanischen Quellen wird der Zusammenhang mit der Reform der Sozialhilfe erwähnt, demnach nur noch für das erste Kind Sozialleistungen gezahlt werden. Alle weiteren Kinder führen zu einem Sinken des verfügbaren Familieneinkommens. In der Folge reduzierte sich die Geburtenrate bei Familien in prekären Situationen annähernd auf den Landesdurchschnitt und die Zahl arbeitsloser jugendlicher Männer auf der Straße nahm ab. Das ist nun aber aus der Erinnerung zitiert, schon über 10 Jahre her. Wenn Sie das interessiert, da lassen sich viele Quellen zu finden. 




> Rationale Politiker würden keine teure und weniger effektive Law-&-Order-Politik empfehlen, sondern Prävention und Ursachenforschung betreiben.
> Was das mit Grenzsicherung zu tun haben soll, entzieht sich ehrlich gesagt meinem Verständnis.
> Was den Jungen aus den USA betrifft... ja, das war es dann mit der Karriere. Vorbestraft wird er es schwer haben, einen Fuß auf den Boden zu bekommen. Hoffen wir mal, dass er wenigstens nicht auch noch Forschungsdaten vernichtet hat.


Da bringen sie zwei Dinge aber grob durcheinander. Die Polizei/Justiz dient dem Schutz des Bürgers vor Kriminalität. 
Prävention dient der Vermeidung von Kriminalität.
Forschung ist Forschung, ob diese zu anwendbaren neuen Strategien/Maßnamen führt, weiß niemand im voraus. 

Wenn Sie ihren PKW demnächst zur Werkstatt bringen, wäre es doch eine lustige Antwort des Mechanikers, Sie sollten doch vor der Reparatur besser warten, bis die Forschung ein Antriebssystem entwickelt, das diesen Fehler nicht hervorbringt, ab besten, in 20 Jahren wieder kommen 

Und wenn Sie den Zusammenhang zwischen offenen Grenzen und grenzüberschreitender Kriminalität nicht kennen, so ist das nur auf eine feste ideologische Überzeugung zurück zu führen. Je weniger man die Grenzen kontrolliert, desto stärker muss die Innere Sicherheit werden um das zu kompensieren, weil die Bekämpfung grenzüberschreitender Kriminalität nach wie vor keine Bagatelle ist. Dann noch Personen ohne Papiere und Aufenthaltsort zu haben, die sich gleich Mehrfachidentitäten zu legen, ist alles unnötige Kriminalität.

Und was den jungen Mann in den USA an geht, der wird keine Gelegenheit mehr bekommen, dass bei Firmenrechnern aus zu probieren.


----------



## Kontinuum (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> In amerikanischen Quellen wird der Zusammenhang mit der Reform der Sozialhilfe erwähnt, demnach nur noch für das erste Kind Sozialleistungen gezahlt werden. Alle weiteren Kinder führen zu einem Sinken des verfügbaren Familieneinkommens. In der Folge reduzierte sich die Geburtenrate bei Familien in prekären Situationen annähernd auf den Landesdurchschnitt und die Zahl arbeitsloser jugendlicher Männer auf der Straße nahm ab. Das ist nun aber aus der Erinnerung zitiert, schon über 10 Jahre her. Wenn Sie das interessiert, da lassen sich viele Quellen zu finden.



Was in jedem Fall wiederum absolut nichts mit harten Strafen zu tun hat. 
Weiterhin ist die Motivation zur Fortpflanzung in den "unteren" sozialen Schichten keineswegs die Anwesenheit von Sozialhilfe. So gibt es in Afrika quasi keine Sozialhilfe, dennoch bekommen die Menschen dort viele Kinder. Dasselbe gilt für die indische Landbevölkerung oder südamerikanische Favelas, ein relevanter Lösungsweg dort ist Bildung und Schaffung von Perspektive, nicht die An- oder Abwesenheit irgendeiner soziale Hängematte.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Da bringen sie zwei Dinge aber grob durcheinander. Die Polizei/Justiz dient dem Schutz des Bürgers vor Kriminalität.
> Prävention dient der Vermeidung von Kriminalität.
> Forschung ist Forschung, ob diese zu anwendbaren neuen Strategien/Maßnamen führt, weiß niemand im voraus.
> 
> Wenn Sie ihren PKW demnächst zur Werkstatt bringen, wäre es doch eine lustige Antwort des Mechanikers, Sie sollten doch vor der Reparatur besser warten, bis die Forschung ein Antriebssystem entwickelt, das diesen Fehler nicht hervorbringt, ab besten, in 20 Jahren wieder kommen



Forschung in diesem Bereich ist vor allem eine ex post Betrachtung tatsächlicher Zustände und die Wirkung von Einzelentscheidungen, bereinigt vom Einfluss anderer Faktoren. Die rein theoretische Rechtsphilosophie ist hier maximal eine Randthematik, das meiste ist in diesem Bezug hier gar ganz simpel reine Statistik.

Und dies ist insofern auch nicht mit einem Besuch beim Mechaniker versimplifizierbar, da das eine eine rein mechanische Abfolge ist (Keilriemen defekt --> Keilriemen austauschen), das andere eine Betrachtung von vergangenen Ist-Zuständen der Gesellschaft darstellt.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Und wenn Sie den Zusammenhang zwischen offenen Grenzen und grenzüberschreitender Kriminalität nicht kennen, so ist das nur auf eine feste ideologische Überzeugung zurück zu führen. Je weniger man die Grenzen kontrolliert, desto stärker muss die Innere Sicherheit werden um das zu kompensieren, weil die Bekämpfung grenzüberschreitender Kriminalität nach wie vor keine Bagatelle ist. Dann noch Personen ohne Papiere und Aufenthaltsort zu haben, die sich gleich Mehrfachidentitäten zu legen, ist alles unnötige Kriminalität.



Grenzüberschreitende Kriminalität bei offenen Grenzen brauchen letztlich mehr grenzüberschreitende Zusammenarbeit der Behörden in beiden Ländern. Das hat historisch gesehen spätestens die EU-Osterweiterung Mitte der 2000er gezeigt, als es eben nicht zu einem in breiter Masse befürchteten Anstieg von Kriminalität kam, da diese Zusammenarbeit der Behörden recht reibungslos ablief. Die Kriminalität im ostdeutschen Grenzgebiet zu Polen zeigt seit der Osterweiterung einen deutlichen Abwärtstrend.

Das hat mit Ideologie rein gar nichts zu tun, dies sind aus der Vergangenheit erlernte Zusammenhänge realer Ereignisse, die keineswegs aus dem reint theoretischen Elfenbeinturm realitätsferner Professoren stammen, sondern durchaus recht praxisnah ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon findet sich in der Öffentlichkeit leider meist eher anekdotische Evidenz, wenn sich mal wieder irgendein Richter genötigt fühlt, seine These von harten Strafen = weniger Kriminalität öffentlichkeitswirksam in einem Interview zu erbrechen und damit seine eigene wissenschaftliche Bildung zugunsten des eigenen Egos in den Schmutz zu treten..


Da fällt mir doch spontan der Herr Schill ein. Dieser völlig integere Richter und Parteiengründer...


----------



## Kontinuum (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch spontan der Herr Schill ein. Dieser völlig integere Richter und Parteiengründer...



Nun ja, ich würde zugegebenermaßen einem Menschen nichts vorwerfen, was offensichtlich unter Drogeneinfluss gesagt und getan wurde...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich würde zugegebenermaßen einem Menschen nichts vorwerfen, was offensichtlich unter Drogeneinfluss gesagt und getan wurde...


Aber hätten, nachdem die Drogeneinnahme bekannt wurde, nicht alle Urteile revidiert werden müssen? Aber gut Leipziger Richter vom BGH, da schließt sich der Kreis der Neurechten, so zumindest mein erster Eindruck, da muss ich mir mal die Lebensläufe der Richter besorgen.
Bundesgerichtshof: Punktsieg fuer Hamburger Rechtspopulisten Schill - Politik - FAZ

Auch schön:Strafanzeige gegen Rassisten-Richter Schill
Quelle: BLACKprint: Strafanzeige gegen Rassisten-Richter Schill

Das es solche Menschen ins Richteramt schaffen ist immer wieder verwunderlich. Und die Neurechten jubeln....
---


----------



## Poulton (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber gut Leipziger Richter vom BGH, da schließt sich der Kreis der Neurechten, so zumindest mein erster Eindruck, da muss ich mir mal die Lebensläufe der Richter besorgen.


Wer beherrscht den Osten? - Die Studie | MDR.DE


> Unter den Vorsitzenden Richtern der obersten Gerichte in den neuen Bundeslän-
> dern stieg der Anteil Ostdeutscher von 3,4 auf 5,9 Prozent. Der Anteil in der ge-
> samten Richterschaft stieg lediglich von 11,8 Prozent auf 13,3 Prozent.



„Sachlich nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen“: West-Richter dominieren die Ost-Justiz | MZ.de
West-Praesidenten dominieren ostdeutsche Justiz
Studie: Westdeutsche dominieren die Eliten – sogar in Ostdeutschland | Berliner Zeitung

und angesichts dessen, was teilweise im Zuge der Wende als "Aufbauhelfer" in den Osten kam, dürften da auch Rohrkrepierer drunter sein, wo man im Westen die Sektkorken hat Knallen lassen, die endlich los zu sein.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Jurist und kann daher die Verschärfung der Gesetzgebung nicht abschließend beurteilen, Frauenrechtsorganisationen beklagen jedoch weiterhin, dass auch die letzte Verschärfung nicht zu einer Aufnahme des Deliktes in den Katalog der Auslandsstraftaten führte. Vielleicht können Sie das einmal ausführlicher erläutern? Nur Straftaten, die im Katalog für Auslandsstraftaten aufgenommen werden, werden auch in Deutschland verfolgt sofern sie im Ausland begangen wurden.


Es wurde von dir aber schon das oben verlinkte vom Wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestag von 2018 gelesen (das von dir verlinkte ist von 2015)?


> § 226a StGB ist seit dem 27. Januar 2015 im Katalog des § 5 StGB (Straftaten mit besonderem In-landsbezug) enthalten.52 Nach § 5 Nr. 9a lit. b StGB ist demzufolge deutsches Strafrecht, unab-hängig vom Recht des Tatorts, anwendbar, wenn der Täter zum Tatzeitpunkt Deutscher ist oder wenn das Opfer zur Tatzeit seinen Wohnsitz oder gewöhnlichen Aufenthalt in Deutschland hat. Dies ist bei „Ferienverstümmelungen“ meistens gegeben, weil die betroffenen Mädchen mit ihren Eltern in Deutschland leben. Dabei kommt es nicht auf die Staatsangehörigkeit der Betroffenen an.




PS: Ich hoffe ja, dass ich es zu Lebzeiten noch erleben werde, dass auch männliche Genitalverstümmelung unter Strafe gestellt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Poulton schrieb:


> PS: Ich hoffe ja, dass ich es zu Lebzeiten noch erleben werde, dass auch männliche Genitalverstümmelung unter Strafe gestellt wird.


Solange es freiwillig ab 18 Jahren passiert, finde ich die Eingriffe unproblematisch. 
Ich mag solche schwerwiegenden Operationen an wehrlosen Kindern aber auch nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Solange sie nicht freiwillig ab 18 Jahren passiert. Ich mag solche Eingriffe an wehrlosen Kindern auch nicht.



Seit wann redet man bei 18 jahre alten Personen in der Regel noch juristisch von Kindern?


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Was in jedem Fall wiederum absolut nichts mit harten Strafen zu tun hat.
> Weiterhin ist die Motivation zur Fortpflanzung in den "unteren" sozialen Schichten keineswegs die Anwesenheit von Sozialhilfe. So gibt es in Afrika quasi keine Sozialhilfe, dennoch bekommen die Menschen dort viele Kinder. Dasselbe gilt für die indische Landbevölkerung oder südamerikanische Favelas, ein relevanter Lösungsweg dort ist Bildung und Schaffung von Perspektive, nicht die An- oder Abwesenheit irgendeiner soziale Hängematte.


Die Motivation zur Fortpflanzung ist von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängig, so gibt es Kulturen, in denen Kinder als Einnahmequelle oder als Sinnblild der Manneskraft verstanden werden, solche, wo Verhütung verpönt ist usw. Sie scheinen Blind für solche kulturellen Faktoren zu sein. Ohne Verhütung sind 5-8 Kinder normal. 
Werden die Kinder als Altersvorsorge verstanden oder als Einnahmequelle, bedeutet mehr Geld für Kinder auch mehr Geburten. Bei höherer Bildung spielen dann wieder andere Aspekte eine Rolle. Bei Afroamerikanern in den USA, so man denn fähig ist zu differenzieren, hat sich der Zusammenhang ergeben, dass eine Kappung der Sozialhilfe ab dem zweiten Kind zu weniger Geburten führte. Die Umstände indischer Landarbeiter und Afroamerikanern in der Bronx sind völlig andere. 



> Forschung in diesem Bereich ist vor allem eine ex post Betrachtung tatsächlicher Zustände und die Wirkung von Einzelentscheidungen, bereinigt vom Einfluss anderer Faktoren. Die rein theoretische Rechtsphilosophie ist hier maximal eine Randthematik, das meiste ist in diesem Bezug hier gar ganz simpel reine Statistik.
> 
> Und dies ist insofern auch nicht mit einem Besuch beim Mechaniker versimplifizierbar, da das eine eine rein mechanische Abfolge ist (Keilriemen defekt --> Keilriemen austauschen), das andere eine Betrachtung von vergangenen Ist-Zuständen der Gesellschaft darstellt.


Sozialwissenschaften sind keine exakten Wissenschaften, weil sie mit Korrelationen und Statistiken arbeiten, nicht mit Kausalitäten und Experimenten. In so fern kann ein hochgebildeter bzw. begabter Sozialwissenschaftler ohne größere Probleme die aufgrund seiner politischen Weltanschauung präferierte Sichtweise in seine Studien und Statistiken einarbeiten, hier ein wenig überbewerten, da einen Faktor ein wenig Anpassen, hier eine Korrelation anders erklären . . . und schon sagt das Ergebnis genau das aus, was man ohnehin von Anfang an Beweisen wollte. 
Das ist kein spezieller Vorwurf, das gilt für alle Staaten und Sozialwissenschaften, i.d.R laufen Fehlentwicklungen dann so lange weiter, bis die "Wissenschaft" sie nicht mehr wegdefinieren kann und/oder es zu Systeminstabilität kommt. Die DDR oder UdSSR waren gute Beispiele dafür. Deren Sozialwissenschafter sahen sich auch als Wissenschaftler bis es plötzlich vorbei war . . . mal sehen, wie es in der EU weiter geht. Die Fehlentwicklungen nehmen ja ebenfalls zu obwohl es laut Statistiken immer nur besser wird. 



> Grenzüberschreitende Kriminalität bei offenen Grenzen brauchen letztlich mehr grenzüberschreitende Zusammenarbeit der Behörden in beiden Ländern. Das hat historisch gesehen spätestens die EU-Osterweiterung Mitte der 2000er gezeigt, als es eben nicht zu einem in breiter Masse befürchteten Anstieg von Kriminalität kam, da diese Zusammenarbeit der Behörden recht reibungslos ablief. Die Kriminalität im ostdeutschen Grenzgebiet zu Polen zeigt seit der Osterweiterung einen deutlichen Abwärtstrend.


Innerhalb der EU ja, aber wenn die EU Außengrenzen nicht ensprechend den Dublin Verträgen geschützt werden und Personen ohne Dokumente einreisen, können Sie da sicher auch noch eine Statistik vorweisen, dass seit 2015 die Kriminalität abgenommen hat. Es geht, wenn man nur will, man Streicht Schwarzfahren aus der Liste der Straftaten, fortan eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und schon ist das Land sicherer geworden. Man hat zwar zweistellige Wachstumsraten bei Gruppenvergewaltigung, aber das fällt dann nicht mehr so ins Gewicht. 



> Das hat mit Ideologie rein gar nichts zu tun, dies sind aus der Vergangenheit erlernte Zusammenhänge realer Ereignisse, die keineswegs aus dem reint theoretischen Elfenbeinturm realitätsferner Professoren stammen, sondern durchaus recht praxisnah ist.


Die EU verändert sich in der Tat gerade, ganz praxisnah.


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Poulton schrieb:


> [...]
> Es wurde von dir aber schon das oben verlinkte vom Wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestag von 2018 gelesen (das von dir verlinkte ist von 2015)?
> 
> PS: Ich hoffe ja, dass ich es zu Lebzeiten noch erleben werde, dass auch männliche Genitalverstümmelung unter Strafe gestellt wird.


Hatte nur den ersten Link gelesen, den zweiten überlesen. Gut, dass dies nun endlich geklärt wurde. Leider steigen die Zahlen der Betroffenen weiter an wegen der Zuwanderung aus Kulturen, in denen dies praktiziert wird. 
Bezüglich männlicher Genitalverstümmelung sind wir einer Meinung.


----------



## efdev (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Seit wann redet man bei 18 jahre alten Personen in der Regel noch juristisch von Kindern?



Erwachsene sind es dann aber auch noch nicht zwangsläufig


----------



## DarkWing13 (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Bei solchen Straftaten mache ich mir immer mehr Gedanken über das veranschlagte Strafmaß, als über die Tat selbst...

10 Jahre für Computerbeschädigung/-zerstörung?
Wichtige Daten dürften wohl als Backup vorliegen, und wenn nicht, dann sollte eher der Verantwortliche der IT die zehn Jahre Knast bekommen... 

Da kommt wieder die typische puritanische Geselschaft des 18. und 19. Jahrhunderts durch...den Bettler auf der Straße umlegen, kein Problem, aber stehle niemals einen Penny von den Reichen und Mächtigen...

Vergewaltigungen, Tötungen im Affekt, oder unter Alkohol/Drogen, werden da oft geringer bestraft...auch in den USA...

mfg


----------



## Pu244 (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Vergewaltigungen, Tötungen im Affekt, oder unter Alkohol/Drogen, werden da oft geringer bestraft...auch in den USA...



Du begehst den Fehler, die Maximalstrafe einer Tat mit der tatsächlichen Strafe einer anderen Straftat zu vergleichen (macht die Bild besonders gerne). Bei einem Totschlag ist die Maximalstrafe, in Deutschland, Lebenslang und bei Vergewaltigung ganze 15 Jahre, im Amiland entsprechend höher, von daher passt es.

Nur weil der maximale Strafrahmen 10 Jahre sind, bedeutet das nicht, dass sie auch verhängt werden (es sei denn es handelt sich um eine mandatory Minimum Strafe). Wenn der Typ vorher nicht auffällig war, einen leichten psychischen Knacks hat, sich entschuldigt und ankündigt, den Schaden wieder gut zu machen, dann kommt da nur ein Bruchteil der Strafe raus, mit Glück sogar eine Bewährung (die in den USA allerdings durchaus 10 Jahre dauern kann).


----------



## Hornissentreiber (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> In New York hat die Strategie der Harten Hand dazu geführt, dass die Verbrechensrate stark zurück gegangen ist. Eigentlich allgemein bekannt.
> Kriminalitaetsbekaempfung in New York - Die Bronx brennt nicht mehr (Archiv)


Vielleicht sollten Sie Ihre eigenen Quellen auch mal lesen. Dort ist in erster Linie von mehr Streifenpolizisten auf den Straßen die Rede sowie dem Ahnden kleiner Delikte, nicht von härteren Strafen.
Im Übrigen behaupten Sie in einem früheren Posting, dass der angebliche Zusammenhang zwischen Strafen und der öffentlichen Sicherheit nur in der westlichen Welt gelten würde und führen als Beleg nun so einen Artikel an. Sie setzen also allen Ernstes einen einzelnen Stadtteil New Yorks mit der gesamten westlichen Welt gleich? Das müssen Sie sofort Donald Trump twittern, der wird Ihnen vor Begeisterung um den Hals fallen. Einen schönen Gruß aus Madrid, Amsterdam, Oslo, Wellington, Rom, Warschau, Paris, Lissabon, Canberra, Ottawa, um nur ein paar wenige zu nennen, die Leute dort wussten das noch gar nicht.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Wenn Ihnen dabei schlecht wird, kann ich das durchaus verstehen, offenbar wussten Sie das noch gar nicht.


Schlecht wird mir nicht aufgrund des Sachverhalts, sondern wegen der geistigen Haltung, die Sie mit dieser Argumentation demonstrieren. Aber offenbar wussten Sie das noch gar nicht.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Saudi-Arabien gehört zu den sichersten Ländern der Welt. Deutschland auch, aber die Zahlen sind von 2012 und die Mordrate in Deutschland ist die letzten 5 Jahre deutlich gestiegen, aber beide kommen nicht an China heran, welches deutlich sicherer ist und als Beispiel dafür gilt, dass harte Strafen durchaus vor Kriminalität schützen können.


Und wieder differenzieren Sie nicht, was Sie mit sicher meinen, Sie implizieren lediglich, dass Sie offenbar die Mordrate mit Sicherheit gleichsetzen. Darüber könnte man streiten, was ich an dieser Stelle aber nicht will. Dass China in irgend einer ominösen Weise Ihrer Meinung nach sicherer ist und dass das an den drakonischen Strafen dort liegt, kann ein reflektierter Mensch eigentlich unmöglich ernst meinen. Aber offensichtlich tun Sie das ja doch. Dass China "sicher" ist, liegt wohl kaum an harten Strafen, sondern an der allumfassenden Überwachung seiner Bürger und der seit vielen Jahrzehnten praktizierten Indoktrinierung hin zu maximal angepassten Bürgern. So oder so ist aber diese Behauptung, ebenso wie Ihre, eine unbelegte Vermutung.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Aber sicher, die Anzahl ihrer Belege ist geradezu erdrückend.


Gute Argumente sind eben durch nichts zu ersetzen. Schön, dass Sie das nun gelernt haben.

Offensichtlich haben Sie und ich grundsätzlich verschiedene Auffassungen, was man unter Sicherheit zu verstehen hat und wie diese zu erreichen ist. Zumindest in dieser Hinsicht dürften wir uns einig sein.


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten Sie Ihre eigenen Quellen auch mal lesen [...].


Vielleicht sollten Sie überhaupt mal versuchen, die Argumente anderer nach zu vollziehen und im Zusammenhang zu lesen. Menschen die das nicht können, pflege ich zu ignorieren, da ist jeder Meinungsaustausch Zeitverschwendung.



Poulton schrieb:


> [...]


Gerade heute wieder in den Medien, eine kleine Anfrage der FDP zu dem Thema. Die Antwort des Familienministeriums ist typisch für den derzeitigen Zustand der Administration, die praktische Wirkungslosigkeit des Gesetzes wird als Erfolg dargestellt. 


> „Der Bundesregierung ist kein Fall bekannt, in dem die tatbestandlichen Voraussetzungen der Passentziehung wegen drohender Ferienbeschneidungen erfüllt waren und gleichwohl keine Passentziehung erfolgt wäre. Insofern geht die Bundesregierung von einer erfolgreichen Umsetzung aus.“
> 
> [...]Die weibliche Genitalverstümmelung ist gemäß Paragraf 226a Strafgesetzbuch strafbar. Eine Erfassung in der Polizeilichen Kriminalstatistik (PKS) erfolgt nach Angaben der Bundesregierung allerdings nur bei Taten, die in Deutschland begangen wurden. „Im Berichtsjahr 2018 wurden in der PKS vier Fälle weiblicher Genitalverstümmelung erfasst, im Berichtsjahr 2017 wurde kein Fall erfasst“, heißt es dazu in der Antwort auf die Kleine Anfrage der FDP.


Beschneidung: „Maedchen in den Ferien verstuemmelt“ - WELT


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstörte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*

Doppelpost


----------



## Kontinuum (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Die Motivation zur Fortpflanzung ist von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängig, so gibt es Kulturen, in denen Kinder als Einnahmequelle oder als Sinnblild der Manneskraft verstanden werden, solche, wo Verhütung verpönt ist usw. Sie scheinen Blind für solche kulturellen Faktoren zu sein. Ohne Verhütung sind 5-8 Kinder normal.
> Werden die Kinder als Altersvorsorge verstanden oder als Einnahmequelle, bedeutet mehr Geld für Kinder auch mehr Geburten. Bei höherer Bildung spielen dann wieder andere Aspekte eine Rolle. Bei Afroamerikanern in den USA, so man denn fähig ist zu differenzieren, hat sich der Zusammenhang ergeben, dass eine Kappung der Sozialhilfe ab dem zweiten Kind zu weniger Geburten führte. Die Umstände indischer Landarbeiter und Afroamerikanern in der Bronx sind völlig andere.



Das wiederholte Konstatieren eines wesentlichen Zusammenhangs zwischen Kinderzahl und staatlicher Zuwendungen wird durch die Wiederholung nicht realer. Die wenigsten Menschen bekommen Kinder, allein um dadurch mehr Sozialhilfe zu bekommen - noch dazu Kinder (insbesondere Teenager) dazu tendieren, wirklich teuer zu sein, was diese Rechnung allerspätestens ab diesem Alter einfach komplett umwirft.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Sozialwissenschaften sind keine exakten Wissenschaften, weil sie mit Korrelationen und Statistiken arbeiten, nicht mit Kausalitäten und Experimenten. In so fern kann ein hochgebildeter bzw. begabter Sozialwissenschaftler ohne größere Probleme die aufgrund seiner politischen Weltanschauung präferierte Sichtweise in seine Studien und Statistiken einarbeiten, hier ein wenig überbewerten, da einen Faktor ein wenig Anpassen, hier eine Korrelation anders erklären . . . und schon sagt das Ergebnis genau das aus, was man ohnehin von Anfang an Beweisen wollte.



Oh, wenn du nun jede einzelne, deine Sichtweise widerlegende wissenschaftliche Studie pauschal als ideologisch gefärbt sehen willst, dann kann ich mir das Verlinken dieser Studien ersparen?
Haben wir hier schon wieder einen solchen Fall von "die Wissenschaft muss falsch liegen, da deren Ergebnisse meinem Weltbild widersprechen"?


Was für eine Diskussionsgrundlage soll das denn bieten?
Ist man ein "kultureller Marxist", wenn man über solchen Kindergarten lachen muss?


----------



## MoneyRulez (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Das wiederholte Konstatieren eines wesentlichen Zusammenhangs zwischen Kinderzahl und staatlicher Zuwendungen wird durch die Wiederholung nicht realer. Die wenigsten Menschen bekommen Kinder, allein um dadurch mehr Sozialhilfe zu bekommen - noch dazu Kinder (insbesondere Teenager) dazu tendieren, wirklich teuer zu sein, was diese Rechnung allerspätestens ab diesem Alter einfach komplett umwirft.


Es wurde auch kein "wesentlicher" Zusammenhang und schon gar nicht von mir konstatiert, sondern von angloamerikanischen Sozialwissenschaftlern, welche diese Strategie für die Stadt NY ausarbeiteten und erfolgreich um setzten. Darüber hinaus haben Steuern eine Lenkungswirkung und Geld ist ein Anreiz, Bildung und Planung über 12-18 Jahre war offenbar nicht so verbreitet bei den betroffenen Bevölkerungsschichten, sondern das Leben im jetzt. 



> Oh, wenn du nun jede einzelne, deine Sichtweise widerlegende wissenschaftliche Studie pauschal als ideologisch gefärbt sehen willst, dann kann ich mir das Verlinken dieser Studien ersparen?
> Haben wir hier schon wieder einen solchen Fall von "die Wissenschaft muss falsch liegen, da deren Ergebnisse meinem Weltbild widersprechen"?
> Was für eine Diskussionsgrundlage soll das denn bieten?
> Ist man ein "kultureller Marxist", wenn man über solchen Kindergarten lachen muss?


Die Geisteswissenschaften waren und sind in hohem Grade politisiert, das war noch nie anders und liegt in der Vergabe der Forschungsgelder und politischer Klüngeleien begründet, sowie in der schwachen wissenschaftlichen Grundlage. Ihre abschließende rhetorische Frage zeigt recht deutlich, das dieser Meinungsaustausch nicht weiter führt. Ob die Zukunft so rosig wird, wie es die derzeitigen Statistiken versprechen, dass wird man alsbald sehen, den ein oder anderen wird es ganz sicher auf dem falschen Fuß erwischen.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (23. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Killer zerstÃ¶rte 66 Uni-Rechner: Nun drohen zehn Jahre Haft*



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Es wurde auch kein "wesentlicher" Zusammenhang  und schon gar nicht von mir konstatiert, sondern von  angloamerikanischen Sozialwissenschaftlern, welche diese Strategie für  die Stadt NY ausarbeiteten und erfolgreich um setzten.


Junge, Junge, New York hat es Ihnen aber richtig angetan, was? Ist das irgendwie zwanghaft, dass Sie offenbar alles, was dort abgeht, generalisieren müssen?



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten Sie überhaupt mal versuchen, die Argumente anderer nach zu vollziehen und im Zusammenhang zu lesen. Menschen die das nicht können, pflege ich zu ignorieren, da ist jeder Meinungsaustausch Zeitverschwendung.


Oh-je-mi-ne, wie soll ich das nur verwinden? Wenn Sie möchten, dass man sich mit Ihren Argumenten auseinandersetzt, sollten Sie vielleicht einfach mal ein paar nachvollziehbare nennen? Keine Argumente mehr ==> beleidigte Leberwurst. Ich kenne eine Partei, die in Diskussionen vergleichbare Reaktionen pflegt, vielleicht sollten Sie dort mal vorsprechen?


----------

